# Oh dam if only..............



## Didereaux (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's one of those 'If only' shots.   Wife was on a bird tour boat 200+ yards off shore.  Using a 6D & 100-400mm handheld she got this shot.  So much motion blur and so highly cropped it isn't really printable at a usable size....but what a shot nonetheless.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2016)

bummer sort of.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 17, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> bummer sort of.



yep, that's what I said to.  She just grinned and 'Next time!'


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > bummer sort of.
> ...



That gives you some more time out. I stopped bringing the wife on photo shoots, she continually yells at me for no apparent reasons... Actually, it's all the dumb **** I do leading up to the shoot and she purges when I am happy and vulnerable. She is an impressive, modern, yelling machine... I love her.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 17, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I stopped bringing the wife on photo shoots, she continually yells at me for no apparent reasons..



Mine doesn't yell, she sighs (really loud), so I'm sure to notice she's bored. If that doesn't work then it's the Bama 1-step. (stand in place and stomp one foot then the other).


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 17, 2016)

Apparently I am the lucky one.  My wife likes photography...the only problem is she quite good at it!


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 17, 2016)

You realize she has an ulterior motive? The 400mm just wasn't good enough she really needs that new 600mm!!!


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 17, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> You realize she has an ulterior motive? The 400mm just wasn't good enough she really needs that new 600mm!!!


----------



## annamaria (Aug 18, 2016)

A cool shot nonetheless.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Aug 18, 2016)

I was hoping for a dam. But, I guess a dam cool shot works just as well.


----------

